# Show your shifter boss braze-on conversion/decoration



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I almost ground down the down tube shifter boss braze-ons on my old conversion but decided to jazz them up for fun instead. I saw these BMX valve caps at the LBS in the clearance bin and couldn't pass them up. A slight modification and they were ready to join the ride. 

For those who have a _true_ classic conversion, don't grind anything down to keep the frame at it's highest value.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tig said:


> I almost ground down the down tube shifter boss braze-ons on my old conversion but decided to jazz them up for fun instead. I saw these BMX valve caps at the LBS in the clearance bin and couldn't pass them up. A slight modification and they were ready to join the ride.
> 
> For those who have a _true_ classic conversion, don't grind anything down to keep the frame at it's highest value.



I use old crank bolt dust covers


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Tig said:


> For those who have a _true_ classic conversion, don't grind anything down to keep the frame at it's highest value.


<img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26439&stc=1'>

_True_ classic conversion? _Highest value?_ This sh!t's meant to be ridden, and will be until the lugs bite holes in the tubes. When I repainted her, I guess I threw "classic" and "value" out the window in favor of niceness - shifter bosses, cable guides and derailleur hangers aren't nice.

<img src='http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26438&stc=1'>


----------



## crosstrail (Mar 27, 2003)

*Modifications?*

[I saw these BMX valve caps at the LBS in the clearance bin and couldn't pass them up. A slight modification and they were ready to join the ride.]

How did you modify Shraeder valve caps to fit the down tube shifter bosses?

I'm in the middle of a fixie conversion, and am looking for something like this.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*screwed a bell onto one*

hooked up the ringer handle to the unused brake lever, means i can ring the bell while riding the MUTs without moving my hands -- an Ergopower bike bell i guess. sorry for the crap pic


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

crosstrail said:


> How did you modify Shraeder valve caps to fit the down tube shifter bosses?
> I'm in the middle of a fixie conversion, and am looking for something like this.


A good bit of grinding with a dremel tool and they'll fit fine. I've since removed the silly skulls and will use some slick aluminum shraeder caps, but the bosses will need a little more grinding down. The plastic caps expanded while the metals ones sure won't.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

SDizzle: Is your workstand color matched to your frame? Looks pretty factory


----------

